# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  refus de connection entrante

## adrien1

Bonsoir  tous,
j' ai developpe une applic web en java qui utilise un serveur tomcat
lorsque le client veut se connecter au serveur pas moyen d avoir une connection meme avec le fw et av desactive.
je sais que ce n'est pas mon applic web qui foire car quand j utilise un tomcat sur un autre pc ca fonctionne

une idee?
merci

----------

